# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Schmerzen nach der OP beim Sitzen

## Colombo

Hallo

Eine Frage an die Operierten, die eine offene OP hinter sich haben. 
Wie ist der Schmerzverlauf nach der OP? 
Nach wie vielen Tagen kann man wieder beschwerdefrei sitzen und Autofahren?

Müsste ca. 4-5 Tage nach der OP mit der Bahn (3 x Umsteigen) 4,5 Stunden nach Hausen reisen, ist das ohne große Schmerzen machbar?

----------


## W. Werner

Hmm - Schmerzen hatte ich nach offener RPE nicht - von den damals gesparten Ibuprofen zehre ich heute noch! Problematischer erscheint mir die Belastung des einen verbliebenen Schließmuskels: Lt. Test vor Entlassung war ich zwar "dicht" (weniger als 3 Tropfen Urin in der Vorlage bei Treppensteigen, Husten, ...). Doch noch einem Spaziergang von 30min etwa 1 Woche nach Entlassung habe ich es nicht mehr bis nach Hause auf die Toilette geschafft. Und in der Bahn kannst Du nicht jederzeit auf eine Toilette hoffen!

Viel Glück bei der OP, aber wenn Dich jemand mit dem Auto fahren kann, wäre das trotz meiner Präferenz für den ÖPNV die erste Wahl.

Viel Glück!

----------


## Michi1

Sitzen konnte ich aber ich hätte Probleme mit der Kontinenz gehabt. Du sollst dir auf jeden Fall ein paar Einlagen von Krankenhaus mitgeben lassen. In der Bahn hast du ja die Möglichkeit zu wechseln. Ich musste leider alle Stunde in den ersten Tagen die Einlage wechseln.

----------


## Colombo

Moin Moin

Habe wohl vergessen etwas zu erwähnen. Entlassen werde ich mit einem Katheder & Urinbeutel (wird an der Wade befestigt). Es geht quasi nur um das Sitzen, nach der OP und dann zu Hause. bez. auf dem Weg nach Hause mit der Bahn.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Colombo,

ich bin glaube ich relativ gut im Nehmen, aber wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie ich 5 Tage nach der offenen OP noch rumgeeiert bin, finde ich eine 4,5-stündige Bahnfahrt mit 3x Umsteigen schon sehr ambitioniert. Ich war damals zu diesem Zeitpunkt froh, nach halbstündigem Aufstehen wieder liegen zu können. Dein Vorhaben mutet etwas abenteuerlich an und erhöht das Komplikationsrisiko nach der OP.  Würde mir das noch mal überlegen. Selbst das Abholen und die Fahrt mit einem PKW sind wegen des langen Sitzens sehr anstrengend. Du solltest mindestens die Möglichkeit haben, dich auf der Rückbank auch einmal für eine Weile auszustrecken.

Alles Gute für die anstehende OP
Roland

----------


## Colombo

Hallo Rolando
Das "Abenteuer" ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen :-). So habe ich es im Vorgespräch in der Martini Klinik erfahren, das ich nach ca. 4-5 Tagen nach der OP entlassen werde. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja von der Klinik einen Taxi-Schein dieser würde von der Kasse bezahlt werden.

----------


## Michi1

Must du dann diesen Weg in ein paar Tagen wieder machen um den Katheter wieder los zu werden ?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Colombo,



> Vielleicht bekomme ich ja von der Klinik einen Taxi-Schein dieser würde von der Kasse bezahlt werden.


das würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall in Anspruch nehmen, oder Du nimmst Dir auf eigene Faust ein Taxi, wenn Dich niemand mit dem Auto abholen kann. Auch das müsste die Kasse bezahlen.
Wenn Du aber partout mit dem Zug fahren willst, dann suche Dir vorher die Verbindungen raus und rufe einen Tag oder so vor der Fahrt bei den Bahnhofsmissionen der Unterwegsbahnhöfe an, dass die Dir dabei helfen, den Koffer von dem einen Zug zum anderen zu bringen, Begründung: Schwere Bauchoperation. Fünf oder sechs Tage nach der OP ist die Wunde noch viel zu frisch als dass Du sie belasten dürftest. Und das tust Du, wenn Du einen Koffer herumwuchtest.

Ralf

----------


## rolando

> Das "Abenteuer" ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen :-). So habe ich es im Vorgespräch in der Martini Klinik erfahren, das ich nach ca. 4-5 Tagen nach der OP entlassen werde. ...


Hallo Colombo,

bin mir nicht so sicher, ob der Arzt im Vorgespräch deinen Heimweg mit berücksichtigt hat. Das liegt ausserhalb seines Kerntätigkeitsbereichs - aber natürlich sollte er trotzdem auch dafür Sorge tragen. 
Habt ihr überhaupt explizit über deine lange Rückreise-Situation gesprochen? 

NB: 
Ich hatte früher mal einen Patienten, der 3 Tage nach einer Totalendoprothesen-OP am Kniegelenk selbständig als Fahrer mit dem PKW auf der Autobahn von München nach Stuttgart nach Hause gefahren ist - wohlgemerkt, mit dem Einverständnis der behandelnden Ärzte! 
Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, handelte er sich dabei eine langwierige Entzündung im Kniegelenk ein. Das hätte es nicht gebraucht. Ich konnte damals ob dieses Vorgangs nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Manchmal schießen die Ärzte auch über's Ziel hinaus, in ihrem Bestreben die Zeit bis zur Rekonvaleszenz immer weiter abzukürzen - immerhin konnten sie anschließend damit werben, dass ihre operativen Fähigkeiten das Autofahren bereits kurz nach der OP möglich machen.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

colombo, bei mir wurde erst die Dichtheitsprüfung gemacht und zwar wird ja die Harnleiter mit der Blase vernäht und die muss absolut dicht sein. Nachher ist der Katheter entfernt worden und erst dann wurde ich entlassen. Dazu hatte ich halt 7 Tage Krankenhausaufenthalt. Ich musste dann nicht mehr zur Nachuntersuchung ins KH.

----------


## rolando

Michi,
es wird die *Harnröhre* mit der Blase vernäht, nicht die *Harnleiter*. Die paarig angelegten Harnleiter verbinden die Nieren mit der Blase. Sie sind bei einer RPE nur insofern involviert, als dass sie während der OP zum Schutz vor einer Verletzung temporär geschient werden können.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Ich weiß, ich werde hier im Forum immer berichtigt. 
Aber ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht versucht gescheiter wie der Arzt zu sein. Dafür ist mir sogar das jetzige Leben zu schön um es mir mit Theorie zu versauern.

----------


## rolando

Ok Michi,
werde ab sofort auf deinen Gemütszustand Rücksicht nehmen und dich nicht mehr berichtigen.

Dann darfst du allerdings auch nicht mehr erwarten, deine Fragen, wie unlängst zur Bildgebung (PSMA-PET/CT <--> Szintigraphie), beantwortet zu bekommen. 
Schließlich will ich dein Leben nicht mit zuviel Theorie belasten und dir gegenüber nicht klüger als ein Arzt erscheinen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Colombo

Hallo
Ich antworte mal der Reihe nach:
Michi1: zu deiner Frage. Nein ich werde hier vor Ort bei meinem Urologen den Katheter ziehen lassen, so ist es mir im Vorgespräch in der Martini Klinik erklärt worden. Mir wäre die Rückreise mit gezogenem Katheter doch zu riskant :-)

RalfDM: Das mit der eigens finanzierten Taxi-Rückreise habe ich auch schon im Betracht gezogen, wenn ich keinen Taxischein vom Arzt bekomme. Mit der Bahn würde ich 1. Klasse fahren, meine Frau kommt dann und trägt den Koffer :-D.

Rolando: Das ich 4-5 Stunden Reisezeit habe ist der Klinik bekannt. Habe deshalb am 17.2. ein Zimmer im Hotel gebucht, da ich am 18.2. um 8:30Uhr vorstellig sein muss. Eine Zugverbindung gibt es leider so früh nicht. Mir wurde auch gesagt das es egal wäre ob ich aus München oder sonstwo anreise, um 8:30Uhr habe ich da zu sein.

----------


## Colombo

Hallo

Meine Frage war ja folgende: Hat man schmerzen beim Sitzen, 4-5 Tage nach der offenen OP. 

Oder anders gefagt; nach wie vielen Tagen (Wochen) ist man beim längeren sitzen schmerzfrei :-D

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Colombo,

das kann Dir keiner seriös vorhersagen, da bei jedem anders.  Bei mir ging es damals ganz gut, ich hatte allerdings nur 30 Minuten nach Hause. Dort konnte ich aber problemlos sitzen.
Du musst ja auch während der Bahnfahrt nicht pausenlos sitzen sondern kannst zwischendurch aufstehen. Schwer tragen ist allerdings nicht erlaubt.......

Gute Reise

Uwe

----------


## Rudi61

> Eine Frage an die Operierten, die eine offene OP hinter sich haben. 
> Wie ist der Schmerzverlauf nach der OP? 
> Nach wie vielen Tagen kann man wieder beschwerdefrei sitzen und Autofahren?
> 
> Müsste ca. 4-5 Tage nach der OP mit der Bahn (3 x Umsteigen) 4,5 Stunden  nach Hausen reisen, ist das ohne große Schmerzen machbar?






> Habe  wohl vergessen etwas zu erwähnen. Entlassen werde ich mit einem  Katheder & Urinbeutel (wird an der Wade befestigt). Es geht quasi  nur um das Sitzen, nach der OP und dann zu Hause. bez. auf dem Weg nach  Hause mit der Bahn.






> Das "Abenteuer" ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen :-). So habe ich es im Vorgespräch in der Martini Klinik erfahren, das ich nach ca. 4-5 Tagen nach der OP entlassen werde. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja von der Klinik einen Taxi-Schein dieser würde von der Kasse bezahlt werden.



Hallo Colombo.

die beste Lösung wäre natürlich der Taxischein bzw. Transportschein, am wenigsten Belastung für Dich und am wenigsten Kosten für Dich.

Am besten gleich das Sekretariat der Klinik anrufen und die lange Anfahrt nach der schweren OP schildern.
Mit der Bitte um einen *medizinisch notwendigen Taxischein bzw. Transportschein*. Und mit der *Bitte das die Klinik den Taxischein bzw. Transportschein für Dich bei Deiner Krankenkasse beantragt*.
Freundlich bleiben aber nicht abwimmeln lassen. Zur Not evtl. das Haftungsrisiko der Klinik erwähnen.
Ggf. (telefonisch) den Arzt darum bitten.

Der Urinbeutel stört beim normalen Gehen jeher weniger.
Ist wahrscheinlich problematischer wenn Du ohne Urinbeutel entlassen wirst. Da Du dann evtl./wahrscheinlich öfters schnell Wasserlassen musst. Hier würde ich Dir eine Windelhose empfehlen.


Sprich den Arzt vor der Entlassung nochmals auf die lange Heimfahrt an, ob es medizinsiche Probleme dabei geben könnte!


*
Viel Glück bei der OP
und viel Grüße*

Rudi


PS.: Lass Dir unbedingt von Pfegepersonal das *Bauchhalten beim Niesen* (nach der OP) erklären.

----------


## rolando

> Rolando: Das ich 4-5 Stunden Reisezeit habe ist der Klinik bekannt. Habe deshalb am 17.2. ein Zimmer im Hotel gebucht, da ich am 18.2. um 8:30Uhr vorstellig sein muss. Eine Zugverbindung gibt es leider so früh nicht. Mir wurde auch gesagt das es egal wäre ob ich aus München oder sonstwo anreise, um 8:30Uhr habe ich da zu sein.


Anreise ist nicht gleich Abreise. 
Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob mit der Klärung deiner Einweisung über das Klinik-Sekretariat automatisch die mögliche Problematik deiner langen Heimreise nach Entlassung schon erkannt bzw. berücksichtigt wurde.

Roland

----------


## BernardS

Hallo Colombo,
bei mir ist die OP zwar schon fast 14 Jahre her (Juli 2005) und ich weiß nicht, ob der Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus sich so sehr verÃ¤ndert hat. Nach genau einer Woche nach der OP wurde morgens der Katheter gezogen und den Tag über die "Dichtheit" (Miktionskontrolle) geprüft. Am darauffolgenden Morgen bin ich dann entlassen worden und selbst mit dem Auto ca. 70 km direkt ins Büro gefahren, wo ich gleich durchgehend ca. 4 Stunden ohne Probleme am Schreibtische gesessen habe. Ich hatte selbst direkt nach der OP keinerlei Schmerzen und habe auch nie Schmerzmittel benötigt. Auf eine AHB habe ich verzichtet, hab bei einer befreundeten Krankengymnastin 14 Tage lang morgens eine halbe Stund lang Beckenbodengymnastik gemacht. Bin seit der OP "knochentrocken" und die anfängliche Dysfunktion hat sich auch wieder ziemlich normalisiert. Hab 4 Wocchen nach der OP wieder Golf und nach 6 Wochen Tennis gespielt. Den mir empfohlenen 3 monatigen Verzicht mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren habe ich 2 1/2 Monate ausgehalten, bin dann wieder - anfangs vorsichtig - wieder mit dem Rennrad los.

Ich kann nicht so ganz verstehen, weshalb man dich mit "angeschlossenem" Katheter nach hause schickt, wenn der doch ohnehin nach 6 - 7 Tagen gezogen wird. Braucht man den Platz im KH? Sprich doch mal mit dem Operateur.

Beste Genesungswünsche
Bernard

----------


## Niko52

Ich bin auch in der Martini-Klinik operiert worden. Die Entlassung war am 4.Tag nach der OP. "Blutige" Entlassungen sind der Kostenersparnis geschuldet.

Der Katheter sollte 14 Tage nach der OP, an einem Freitag, entfernt werden. Mein Operateur meinte, wenn der Urologe nicht am Freitag könne, nicht am Donnerstag entfernen, sondern am Montag! 

So kurz nach der OP geht es meist nicht ohne Schmerzen. Mir hat die ersten Wochen ein Sitzring geholfen.

Viele Grüße
Niko

----------


## buschreiter

Die Entlassung mit Katheter scheint bei der Martiniklinik normal zu sein. Das kann man finden wie man will. Prüfung der Dichtheit der Naht an der Harnröhre erfolgt dann zu Hause. Auch das kann man finden wie man will. Ich würde mich allerdings peinlichst genau an die Anweisungen der Ärzte in Bezug auf die Belastbarkeit der Naht im Unterbauch (100 Tage 5 Kilo-Schein usw) halten. Wenn man nicht schwer (> 5 kg) heben muss, spricht mE nichts gegen die Bahnfahrt. Das ist wahrscheinlich entspannter als eine Autofahrt. Außerdem sollte man das deutlich erhöhte Tromboserisiko nach der Op im Auge haben! Lass dich von den Ärzten und drm sozialen Dienst beraten und dann entscheide dich für das Bequemste. Die Op ist kein Spaziergang und der Körper ist mit Reparaturen schon genug beschäftigt, da sollte man ihn nicht bei stören 😉

----------


## Rudi61

> Die Entlassung mit Katheter scheint bei der Martiniklinik normal zu sein. Das kann man finden wie man will. Prüfung der Dichtheit der Naht an der Harnröhre erfolgt dann zu Hause. Auch das kann man finden wie man will. Ich würde mich allerdings peinlichst genau an die Anweisungen der Ärzte in Bezug auf die Belastbarkeit der Naht im Unterbauch (100 Tage 5 Kilo-Schein usw) halten. Wenn man nicht schwer (> 5 kg) heben muss, spricht mE nichts gegen die Bahnfahrt. Das ist wahrscheinlich entspannter als eine Autofahrt. Außerdem sollte man das deutlich erhöhte Tromboserisiko nach der Op im Auge haben! Lass dich von den Ärzten und drm sozialen Dienst beraten und dann entscheide dich für das Bequemste. Die Op ist kein Spaziergang und der Körper ist mit Reparaturen schon genug beschäftigt, da sollte man ihn nicht bei stören 




Hallo Colombo,

hab noch mal nachgedacht. Mit der Bahnfahrt hat buschreiter gar nicht so unrecht. Evtl. könntest Du in der 1. Klasse die Füße hochlegen und den Urinbeutel bei Bedarf in der Toilette problemlos entleeren. Das Umsteigen ist wenn Du nichts tragen musst kein Problem. Das Füße hochlegen ist im Taxi wahrscheinlich so nicht möglich und zum evtl. Entleeren des Urinbeutels müsste eine kurze Pause gemacht werden.

Ansonsten kann und muss ich buschreiter voll zustimmen: *Lass dich von den Ärzten und dem sozialen Dienst beraten und dann entscheide dich für das Bequemste.* Und halte Dich peinlichst genau an die Anweisungen der Ärzte in Bezug auf die Belastbarkeit der Naht im Unterbauch.

----------


## Colombo

Moin Moin

Danke euch allen für die Tipps und Hinweise. Werde diese nochmals in der M-K ansprechen und dann entscheiden.

----------


## Michi1

Colombo, mir fällt gerade ein ich habe im Krankenhaus ein Sitzkissen bekommen so das ich nur auf den äußeren Backen gesessen bin. Die Mitte war frei. Auch verstehe ich nicht ganz das bei dir nicht beim ziehen des Katethers eine Dichteprüfung gemacht wird? Der Hausarzt kann das nicht.

----------


## Colombo

Hallo Michi1

Ich gehe hier vor Ort zum Urologen um den Katheter zu entfernen, ist eine sehr große Praxis mit meheren Urologen, dort wird auch operiert.

----------


## uwes2403

> Die Entlassung mit Katheter scheint bei der Martiniklinik normal zu sein. Das kann man finden wie man will.


Moinsen,

war zumindest 2013 bei mir und den Mitoperierten nicht normal, fast alle gingen ohne nach Hause - auch nach 5 Tagen. Dass die MK nicht "unnötig" lange die Betten belegen will steht aber ziemlich sicher fest. Wie in jedem anderen Krankenhaus auch wird vermutlich nach Fallpauschalen abgerechnet, so dass eine längere Verweildauer keinen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil bringt.

----------


## Tomilein

Mal eine kritische Anmerkung... 

Solange Patienten die blutige Entlassungen mitmachen und die Risiken in Kauf nehmen wird auch weiter an der Entlassungsschraube gedreht.. Pflege bringt halt weniger Geld. Ambulantes Operieren am Fliessband fast keine Vision mehr.

Gute Kliniken und Alternativen gibt es Deutschland genug.

Thomas

----------


## rolando

> Ich bin auch in der Martini-Klinik operiert worden. Die Entlassung war am 4.Tag nach der OP. "Blutige" Entlassungen sind der Kostenersparnis geschuldet.


Ein Kostendefizit wird die Martini-Klinik als führende Einrichtung bzgl. PCa-OPs wohl nicht einfahren. Insofern sollte man an dieser Stelle nicht vergessen die Intention der Kosteneinsparung zu erwähnen, nämlich die einer Gewinnmaximierung.

Grundsätzlich bin ich ebenfalls für eine frühe Entlassung, denn die häusliche Umgebung bietet bei sichergestellter Versorgung in aller Regel das bessere "Heilklima". Trotzdem halte ich eine Entlassung am 4. postoperativen Tag nach offener RPE für zu früh und sowohl aus ärztlicher Perspektive als auch aus Patientensicht für ziemlich mutig, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt das akute Risikopotential für Komplikationen (Blutung, Entzündung, Thrombose, Embolie, Herz-Kreislauf-Probleme, Ausscheidungsstörungen von Nieren und Darm,...) noch vorhanden ist. 

Treten solche Komplikationen dann zuhause auf, kann man diese als Patient oft schlecht einschätzen. Man ist sich unsicher, ob man den Arzt verständigen soll, weiterhin ist er vielleicht auch nicht gleich erreichbar und letztendlich muss man sich ja dann in dieser erschwerten Lage doch wieder in die Klinik/Arztpraxis begeben - im schlechtesten Fall mit dem Rettungswagen - und es vergeht zudem wertvolle Zeit bis gehandelt wird.

Was ich damit sagen will, es ist nicht immer unbedingt von Vorteil alles bis zum Letzten auszureizen. Jeder kann das natürlich für sich selbst entscheiden, man sollte sich nur seines Handelns bewusst sein.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Ich musste eigentlich nach einer Op immer fragen ob ich nicht bald entlassen werden kann. Zu lange war ich in keinem KH. Nur bei der Prostata OP war ich nicht so schnell wieder auf den Beinen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Manni,

hier mal eine kleine Orientierung für Dich:
12.04.2013 RPE /offen
17.04.2013 bin ich aus der Helios-Klinik Kiel entlassen worden.
22.04.2013 Entfernung des Katheders unter Röntgen-Kontrolle in der Urologischen Praxis.

Ich bin selbst die 70 Km mit dem Auto hin- und zurück gefahren.
Es war eine kleine Klinik mit nur 20 Zimmern/ 30 Patienten.
Der Parkplatz befindet sich direkt neben der Klinik.
Auch die Fahrten zum Urologen nach Kiel  bin ich selbst gefahren.

Schmerzen hatte ich nach OP ca. 14 Tage beim sitzen.
Durch ein 10 cm dickes Kissen, das ich ständig bei mir hatte, waren die Schmerzen aber erträglich.
Probleme bereitete mir ca. 4 Monate der Darm.
Hier hatte ich ständig das Gefühl auf die Toilette zu müssen, obwohl nur eine sehr leichte Verstopfung vorlag.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Moinsen,
> 
> war zumindest 2013 bei mir und den Mitoperierten nicht normal, fast alle gingen ohne nach Hause - auch nach 5 Tagen. Dass die MK nicht "unnötig" lange die Betten belegen will steht aber ziemlich sicher fest. Wie in jedem anderen Krankenhaus auch wird vermutlich nach Fallpauschalen abgerechnet, so dass eine längere Verweildauer keinen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil bringt.


Korrektur....ich bin am 6. Postoperativen Tag entlassen worden, am 5. wurde der Katheter gezogen, dann noch eine NAcht zur Überwachung. Katheter wurde nach Dichtheitsprüfung und bei klarem Urin gezogen...von "blutiger Entlassung" also keine Spur...

----------


## Tigger66

...ich bin am Mittwoch offen operiert worden und bin die selbe Woche Sonntag mit dem Zug von Hamburg nach Magdeburg gefahren. Allerdings mit Katheder. Schmerztechnisch war dass für mich kein Problem aber jeder ist anderst. Problem könnte der Gurt werden wenn man selber fährt...Alles Gute...

----------


## Michi1

Ich wurde am 8. Tag nach Da Vinci entlassen. Ohne Katheter. 1 Woche danach hat mich ein Kollege zur AHB gefahren und das Sitzen war ganz schön schmerzhaft. Auch in der AHB hatte ich ca. 2 Wochen noch ein spezielles Sitzkissen.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich lese mal im Fallpauschalen-Katalog 2017 (verbindliche Kosten für alle stationären Behandlungen) unter M01B:
Bewertungsrelation:  2,576  (Basisfallwert 2017 je nach Bundesland, ca. 3350€ gleich    8629,60€)              (2018:   2,579 - teurer geworden, Fallwrete auch um ca. 100€ gestiegen)
Mittlere Verweildauer 8,5 Tage            (2018:   8,4 Tage)
Erster Tag mit Abschlag: 5  (das heißt, wenn du weniger als 6 Tage da bist, gibt es weniger Geld)    (2018:  2 - geht offenbar immer schneller)
Nach 15 Tagen gibt es mehr Geld.

Die mittlere Verweildauer ist ein gemessener Wert. Es gibt also offenbar genug Kliniken, wo man länger hospitalisiert wird und/oder wo man entsprechende Komplikationen erleidet.

Aus der Sicht des Kaufmanns verdient die Klinik an einem Patienten, der nach dem 5. Tag (bzw. inzwischen nach dem 2.) noch da ist, weniger als möglich. Man wird dem folgend also einerseits die Rate für frühe Komplikationen drücken, andererseits die Nachsorge outsourcen; und die Vermeidung von Komplikationen nach Entlassung ist nicht wichtig.

Aus der Sicht des Marketings sind frühe Komplikationen weniger schlimm (weil noch unter Kontrolle des Verursachers, also beherrschbar). Bei den nach Entlassung folgenden Komplikationen paßt man die Außendarstellung an: die richtig späten Folgen (dauerhafte Inkontinenz oder Beeinträchtigung, Impotenz,...), sollten gering sein, wenn man darüber eine Statistik führt und veröffentlicht (weil man weiß, dass das die Patienten interessiert). Über die frühen Folgen nach Entlassung veröffentlicht man nichts und daher sind die kein Imageproblem.

Aus der Sicht des Arztes verschwindet der Patient nach der Entlassung - das sind kleine Rädchen im Getriebe genauso wie wir.

Wie der Patient das sieht - siehe Forum hier.

Link zu Katalog 2018: Fallpauschalen_Katalog_2018_171124.pdf

----------


## Tomilein

Business as usual. In einem high volume center sind die Patienten nur das Mittel zum Ziel und an denen mangelt es halt nicht.

Thomas

----------


## Colombo

Habe nochmals telefonisch in der Klinik nachgefragt.

Die Entlassung erfolgt nach 5 - 7 Tagen, das ist von Patient zu Patient unterschiedlich. Man wird nicht entlassen, wenn es einem nicht gut geht. 

Einen Transportschein sprich Taxischein gibt es nicht. Man kann am Entlassungstag mit dem eigenen Auto Heim fahren, auch längere Strecken.

----------


## Colombo

> Link zu Katalog 2018: Fallpauschalen_Katalog_2018_171124.pdf


@ MartinWK Interessanter Katalog, das absolut teuerste ist die langzeit Beamtmung, da geht es richtig ins Geld.

----------


## MartinWK

Habe den 2017 im Internet gefunden, als ich meine PKV davon überzeugen mußte, dass sie mit meiner IRE-Behandlung finanziell besser wegkommt als mit einer RPE und deshalb alle Kosten und nicht nur einen Teil erstatten soll. Hat auch soweit geklappt. Allerdings bekommt man dafür nur einen stationären Tag geliefert (mehr wäre aber auch nicht nötig gewesen). Und Katheterziehen nach 14 Tagen war inklusive.

----------


## MKK2018

Hallo liebe Foristen,
als betroffene Partnerin und Krankenschwester, leider mit vielen negativen Erlebnissen in Krankenhäusern, habe ich skeptisch auf den straffen postoperativen Verlauf im Vorfeld geschaut.
Eine Zugfahrt  mit Begleitung würde ich auch den Vorzug bei 4 Stunden Fahrzeit geben. Es bietet mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.
Die Patienten, die ich erlebt habe waren alle „ fahrtüchtig „. Niemand wurde vor die Tür gesetzt.
Ich war erstaunt,wie fit die Patienten waren. Einige Patienten haben wegen der guten Betreuung, das Lager nicht so gerne verlassen.
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit einen Tag im Hotel zu verbringen,im Anschluss an die Entlassung.
Ein Luftkissen ist sicher eine Anschaffung, über die man nachdenken kann.Falls es zum Skrotalhämatom kommt, ist es sicher eine Erleichterung beim Sitzen. Was auch nicht eintreffen muss.

Gruss Ingrid

----------


## harry47

Der eine hat Schmerzen, der andere nicht. Meistens aber kann man's beim Sitzen aushalten. Die lange Fahrt mit dem Zug halte ich für nicht gut, wenn ich daran denke, wie es mir erging auf der Rückfahrt.

Ich möchte aber in diesem Zusammenhang noch was sagen zur Frage "Mit oder ohne Katheter", was hier noch nicht angesprochen wurde. Bei mir wurde (auch in der MK) nach erfolgreicher Dichtigkeitsprüfung am vorletzten Kliniktag der Katheter gezogen, worüber man im Allgemeinen recht glücklich ist. Das war vormittags. 2 x Wasserlassen über den Tag, alles dicht. Am selben Abend dann - beim Versuch, vor dem Schlafengehen noch mal Wasser zu lassen - höllische Schmerzen: Harnwegsverschluss. Die Anastomose war wohl zugeschwollen. Katheter wieder rein. Am nächsten Tag mit Katheder nach Hause (vom Sohn mit Auto abgeholt, 2 Stunden).

Nach Aussage des Arztes kommt so etwas ungefähr bei jedem 10. Patienten vor. Wenn ich mir nun vorstelle, dass dies nicht (wie bei mir) noch in der Klinik, sondern auf einer 6-stündigen Heimreise mit der Bahn oder auf der Autobahn im Stau passiert - na, dann gute Nacht! Nach dieser Erfahrung würde ich es immer vorziehen, mit Katheter nach Hause zu fahren, wenn der Weg ein längerer ist. Zuhause kann ich in 5 Minuten in einer Klinik sein.

Für Colombo würde ich daher den Tipp geben: Diese lange Fahrt so nicht, und schon gar nicht ohne Katheter anzutreten.

----------

